# SS Servia info needed



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Hi All, I'm repairing a model of Cunards Servia 1881 and am looking for the stern decorations she carried.
Does anyone have any place you could recommend me looking?
Not much here in the US for a British built ship.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

After a bit more search I did find that the Science Museum has a model in there collections.
Is there anyone close by that would be able to do me a big favor?


----------

